# How to rebuild  framing



## britny1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am remodelling house,front section is old 2x4 construction and would like to replace with 2x6 currently spaced appx 24 inch on center.I tjhought initially this was balloon framing but studs run from top of joist in basement to about 10ft then there is double sill plate where roof used to sit i assume.There is now a second fllor attached,on the front wall about 24 ft long i notched 2x4 and put in double 2x6 top plate with joists sitting on top,put up temporary support walls and managed to use joists attached to 2x4 to support load of second storey above,my question is for the side wall how do i support 2x4 as i cannot build a temporary support wall here as joists run the wrong way,thanks


----------



## AlwaysOneMoreProject (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you attach a ledger board (what you have in the pic) from the exterior to the 2nd floor studs and brace it from outside?


----------



## britny1 (Nov 7, 2010)

would prefer not to go from the outside,the 2x8 you see in the pic is the first joist if i lag screwed this into 2x4 and then supported it every 4 feet do you think it would be acceptable to notch out 2x4 for 2x6 double top plate and work from center of wall out joining new top plate as i proceed?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure what you problem is. Why do you need  top plates hear ,cut out 1 1/2 of the divider blocks and sister in 2x6 beside each 2x4 stud, this would give plenty of bearing for the foor upstairs and more insulation, add 2" to bottom plate. do the same upstairs.
top plates are only needed to spread the load when the joists or rafters above don't land over the stud. if this side of the house has a gable end there's not much bearing required. Unless I missed the point


----------



## britny1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I realise that i could just fur out 2x4 and that would be the easier option,this was originally a one storey house and 2x4 framing went to about 9' 6"and then a double top plate,everything has been altered so much and cut etc, plus we are moving windows,i thought it would be easier to start again,this wall has the roof joists attached to it on second floor.When i have finnished with the first floor i will replace framing on second floor as well in this side wall about 11 foot long and front wall about 18 ft long,these are the only two original walls in house,everything else reframed


----------

